# Is this a good package??



## starsky78 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Several jobs have come up at an organisation in Kuala Lumpur and I have been informed that the packages include:

- RM240-480k per annum salary depending on role (tax free so I am told)
- Fixed housing allowance in addition to the above basic
- Medical coverage

Having spent 30 minutes looking up expat salaries in Malaysia on Google, this looks like an outstanding deal (it seems that anything >RM20k per month is excellent). Can anyone confirm this/comment on this, please?

Thanks!


----------



## starsky78 (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## mikesilvia (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello Starsky78, 

Yes, that sounds like an excellent package? Will you be paying for children's education? That can be expensive. 

Best Regards

Mike Silvia


----------



## stardazzlednet (Jul 22, 2013)

if u earn >RM20k per month u are consider high class people in Malaysia. of course this is a good package. u will be treated like a king


----------



## rupiah2ringgit (Nov 4, 2011)

in malaysia

manager 8k - 15k /month
senior manager 15-25k/month
director 25k and above

just a rough guideline.


----------



## papip (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi it is good but depends on your profession also, just because it is good in Malaysia do not sell yourself short!

What is it you do? 

I have just moved here after 6 months of long negotiations and research, so happy to pass on my experience.

We don't have any kids yet but international schooling can be expensive, housing can also if you want to live in expat areas.


----------



## vaibhav.tikoo (Dec 30, 2015)

What for a IT guy is the suitable salary that is offered in Kuala Lumpur


----------



## cvco (Mar 20, 2015)

starsky78 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Several jobs have come up at an organisation in Kuala Lumpur and I have been informed that the packages include:
> 
> ...


Why such a broad range of salary?
Is this a salary or commission?
Who told you its tax-free?
What exactly is the job?


----------



## Akanksha1304 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi 
i am also from a IT company based in Pune.
I got the job offer from KL for 6.5K a month.

Is it a good offer as there are some taxes as well.

Company is offering 1 month accomodation, visa chareges and flight tickets.

Please suggest


----------



## aali1987 (Jan 11, 2016)

starsky78 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Several jobs have come up at an organisation in Kuala Lumpur and I have been informed that the packages include:
> 
> ...


sounds good! What type of organization is this? I have just secured a job with a multi-lateral org. that is hosted in KL (by the Central Bank). As a result the employees are given near diplomatic status and are exempt from all taxes, immigration rules etc. 

Am wondering if the org. you mentioned is the same one lol (as they had a few roles released in October and have a few more I believe that have just been released). I haven't been told salary package yet so am waiting to hear back hopefully today/tomorrow on that.


----------



## Akanksha1304 (Jan 10, 2016)

aali1987 said:


> sounds good! What type of organization is this? I have just secured a job with a multi-lateral org. that is hosted in KL (by the Central Bank). As a result the employees are given near diplomatic status and are exempt from all taxes, immigration rules etc.
> 
> Am wondering if the org. you mentioned is the same one lol (as they had a few roles released in October and have a few more I believe that have just been released). I haven't been told salary package yet so am waiting to hear back hopefully today/tomorrow on that.


Mine is an IT company. 
I don't have much idea on your second point.


----------

